# what does this mean



## staceyc (Jul 28, 2011)

went to hospital today for antenatal and see diabetic team my urine had plus 2 sugar first time since being diagnosed with gd also my insulin has been upped again she said having sugar in urine wasnt good when on insulin but for some reason didnt want to say why  also baby is slighter smaller hasnt grown as much as it should have done in the 3 weeks since my last scan. 
got another scan in 2 weeks but it was the sugar bit i was unsure about 
any ides please

 aslo she said my last blood test was just in range and doesnt want to go any higher what is the level it needs to be my first was 10 something last was 7 something but not sure what this one was


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Stacey

If there was sugar in your urine it just means your blood sugars have probably been running a bit higher than they should. In simple terms, if there is too much sugar in your blood then it spills over into your wee. I expect that is why they have put your insulin up again. I wouldn't worry too much if all they have done is put your insulin up and sent you on your way. Hopefully the extra insulin will bring your bloods down again and that will get rid of it.

I don't actually know what a normal reading is when you have GD but if she said it was just in range, again, I don't think you should worry. I should think anything arounf 6-7 would be okay. I'm sure they would be telling you if there was a problem.

Hope you're okay hun, I know its hard but don't feel like yo ucan't ask questions at the hospital if you are worried.

xx


----------

